# Looking for Leather Retrim? BE WARNED



## verydisco (Jul 17, 2007)

Just got a leather retrim done by a company in campsie. In the same estate as Donnelly VW etc. Just be warned not to use that company. Having got the seats collected by a mate when i got them home it was one of the worst jobs i had ever seen. Rang him and he seemed surprised when i wasnt happy yet had a good idea of the problems i was describing. Brought the entire car back up and he agreed to re-do it. A few wekks past. yes you read that correct. I got a call to collect. Travelled up and the mistakes were fixed but there was now as many new problems created as were fixed. The guy promises the world and charges a fortune. I was prepared to pay as i wanted a good job and always believe in you pay for what you get. In this instance you dont. 
Incase your tempted to try him, Take my advice any stay clear.
To avoid any confusion The company is Para----t t---iles.
AVOID AVOID AVOID


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

I have seen some excellent work come out of that company. Quite surprised actually.


----------

